# Whits bass are on



## chrisoneal (May 13, 2006)

Today up near Indian Lake the White Bass are in the creeks spawning. We only went to one of them i dont know if all the creeks or just the one we went to. But we caught 3 dozen Hogs. There Hitting on Watermelon rooster tails and black 1/32 jigs tiped with a minnow. Man its a Blast catching them on ultra lite rods. Just to let you guys know in cause you wanted to get in on some of the action.


----------

